# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Et le pire, c'est la guerre 2

## Grand_Maître_B

Nous vivons dans une jungle sociale agressive à la moiteur juridique suffoquante. Chaque pan de l'activité humaine est enserré par des milliers de lianes légales qui tissent une toile d'araignée dans laquelle la pauvre mouche que vous êtes, oui, moi encore ça va, je me débrouille, se débat sans espoir.
 Ceci dit, il faut avoir l'esprit ouvert (ou bleu). Que l'on nous ensevelisse sous une montagne de règles juridiques pour bien vivre en société, passe encore. Que l'on m'impose de ne pas tuer ni voler mes pairs, déjà, c'est difficile, mais avec la peur du policier, je peux y arriver tant bien que mal. Que l'on cherche à contrôler ce qui se passe en temps de guerre et éviter les atrocités, c'est à la limite du supportable, mais je peux le comprendre, même si je déplore que l'on assassine ainsi la bête qui sommeille en nous. Mais que l'on cherche à nous imposer un comportement humanitaire dans nos jeux de guerre, je dis Halde ! Pardon, je dis Halte !
 Alors, amis poilus et amis militaristes de tout poil, vous, détenteurs de la carte de membre de la NRA et amoureux des substituts phalliques qui tirent mille coups seconde, et vous, qui considérez que la guerre, ça Rambo et toi aussi, qui rêve secrètement de manipuler le manche de Tom Cruise dans Top Gun, levez-vous tous et affirmez votre droit de jouer comme un criminel de guerre et d'être la pire des crapules contre des ennemis et même des civils, du moment qu'ils sont numériques.
 Non mais c'est vrai quoi, y'en a assez ! Et pourtant, aujourd'hui nos jeux sont jugés à l'aune du droit humanitaire et un rapport de TRIAL (association suisse contre l’impunité des responsables, des complices ou des instigateurs de génocide, de crimes de guerre, de crimes contre l’humanité et de torture) et de PRO Juventute (fondation qui a pour but de protéger les enfants et les jeunes contre les scènes de violence virtuelle inadaptées à leur âge en limitant leur libre accès aux médias de divertissement) est sans appel. Certains jeux vidéo violent plusieurs règles de droit international humanitaire.
 Mais d'abord, présentons le droit international humanitaire: c'est un ensemble de règles qui chechent à limiter les effets des conflits armés. Il protège les personnes qui ne participent pas ou plus aux combats et restreint les moyens et méthodes de guerre. 
 Le droit international humanitaire c'est 4 conventions signées à Genève en 1949 qui regroupent pratiquement tous les Etats de la Terre. C'est aussi deux Protocoles additionnels 
 de 1977 relatifs à la protection des victimes des conflits armés. Mais c'est également la Convention de la Haye de 1954 pour la protection des biens culturels en cas de conflit armé et ses deux Protocoles, la Convention de 1972 sur les armes biologiques, la Convention de 1980 sur certaines armes classiques et ses cinq Protocoles, la Convention de 1993 sur les armes chimiques, la Convention d'Ottawa de 1997 sur les mines antipersonnel, le  Protocole facultatif de 2000 se rapportant à la Convention relative aux droits de l'enfant, concernant l'implication d'enfants dans les conflits armés et sans oublier la Convention de Tokyo, qui vise à protéger les petits dinosaures de la yoshi island contre l'esclavage equin.
 Alors, donc, les deux organismes suscités, dont j'avais d'ailleurs déjà révélé l'existence à votre regard émerveillé d'enfants gatés dans cette news, ont testé pas moins de 20 jeux de guerre (la liste est à la fin de la news) à vocation réaliste et se sont penchés sur les violations du droit international humanitaire qui en découlent.
 Ainsi, on apprend par exemple que dans Far Cry 2, le scénario du jeu (dans lequel le joueur, situé en afrique, est un mercenaire engagé pour capturer un trafiquant d'armes; pour y arriver, il devra amener à se combattre deux factions armées) est concerné par l'article 3 commun aux conventions de Genève de 1949 dans la mesure où il ne s'agit pas d'un conflit international entre deux Etats mais d'un conflit non international entre deux groupes armés irréguliers.
 Dans le jeu, il est possible de tirer à donf dans des lieux peuplés de civils, de détruire des objets appartenants à des civils voire de tirer sur une église. Or, toutes ces destructions sont contraires au principe de proportionnalité. En effet, le droit international humanitaire autorise, dans le feu de l'action, des dommages collatéraux causés aux civils et à leur propriété matérielle, mais ces dommages doivent être proportionnels à l'avantage militaire que l'action principale permet d'obtenir - Articles 51 et 57 du protocole additionnel de 1977 et Article 3 de la Convention de 1972 sur les armes biologiques -.
 Ce sont mes cousins corses qui vont tirer la gueule quand ils vont savoir ça.

 En outre, le joueur est autorisé à tirer sur une personne qui se rend, ce qui viole un tout petit peu le droit humanitaire également, notamment, l'Article 23(c) de l'annexe à la convention de Lahaye de 1907 mais aussi le Statut de Rome de la Cour Pénale Internationale qui dispose que constitue un crime de guerre le fait de tuer un combattant qui rend les armes ou qui n'a plus de moyens de défense.
 Pratiquement tous les jeux de la liste permettent d'ailleurs de tuer des civils, des combattants qui se rendent et/ou de détruire des biens civils.
 Mais il peut exister d'autres violations: Par exemple, dans Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2, le commandant d'une armée régulière donne l'ordre à un de ses soldats de tuer un combattant. Ceci n'est pas une violation du droit international humanitaire, qui autorise le fait de tuer un combattant ennemi, sauf que, notre bon commandant donne l'ordre de tirer dans la tête. Et ça, cela pourrait être une violation de l'article Art. 8(2)(c)(iv) du Statut de Rome de la Cour Pénale Internationale et de l'article 3 (1)(d) commun aux conventions de Genève. La scène du jeu n'est pas très précise, notamment, on ne sait pas si l'ennemi est capturé, du coup, les rédacteurs du rapport se contentent de rappeler qu'ordonner que soit tué un soldat ennemi (qui ne s'est pas rendu), ça passe, mais ordonner de lui tirer dans la tête, c'est commettre une exécution extra judiciaire (c'est à dire, sans procès) si on l'a capturé. Les articles précités interdisent en effet de procéder à des exécutions sans procès, y compris des soldats ennemis. Sachant qu'une balle dans la tête s'analyse en une exécution, il s'agit donc d'un crime de guerre.
 Le rapport de TRAIL et PRO Juventute, dont je vous conseille la lecture pourvu que l'anglais ne vous rebute pas trop, se termine par des recommandations, notamment, il serait apprécié que les scénaristes ne concoctent pas des histoires qui permettent des violations impunies du droit international humanitaire. Le but est d'éviter que le joueur puisse imaginer que, dans certaines situations, la fin justifie les moyens ou que les guerres permettent de perpétrer n'importe quelle atrocité. Le joueur ignore qu'il se comporte comme un criminel de guerre et que les criminels de guerre sont poursuivis dans la vraie vie et jugés pour leurs actes.
 Je vais vous dire maintenant mon sentiment: A force de nous présenter le réalisme d'un jeu de guerre comme un argument de vente, à force de nous promettre que tel ou tel jeu nous garantit les vraies sensations de la guerre, (alors que bon, l'article de la Grande Manette nous l'a démontré, c'est aussi vrai que de dire que Phoenix Wright vous fera découvrir les sensations réelles d'une audience au Tribunal) on met tout le monde mal à l'aise.
 Lorsqu'on joue à un GTA, on peut être une ignoble crapule, mais le joueur vit dans un monde qui le considèrera alors comme un hostile et il doit affronter la police.  Le sentiment de commettre un acte illégal est réprouvé par la société est bien présent. Alors qu'à l'inverse, dans nos récents jeux militaires qui se veulent réalistes, le joueur qui se comporte comme un criminel de guerre est félicité par ses supérieurs, sans jamais devoir assumer les conséquences de son acte, ni même avoir conscience du caractère illégal de ses actes.

 D'un autre côté, un jeu doit rester un jeu, pas vrai. Alors, quelle solution ? Je pense que, lorsqu'un jeu de guerre se vend comme étant réaliste, il pourrait alors intégrer un mode - IHL Compliant - ou comment réussir la partie tout en respectant les règles du droit humanitaire. Cela renforcerait la difficulté et ça informerait le joueur sur la réalité des conflits modernes.
 Sur ce, je retourne à Stalker Call of Pripryat; la chasse aux bloodsuckers n'est pas encore illégale.

 Liste des jeux testés
 24, the Game 
 Army of Two 
 Battlefield Bad Company 
 Brothers in Arms, Hell’s Highway 
 Call of Duty 4 (Modern Warfare) 
 Call of Duty 5 (World at War) 
 Close Combat, First to Fight 
 Company of Heroes 
 Conflict Desert Storm 
 Far Cry 2 
 World in Conflict 
 Frontlines: Fuel of War 
 Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 
 Hour of Victory 
 Medal of Honour Airborne 
 Metal Gear Soldier 4
 Soldier of Fortune 
 Tom Clancy Rainbow 6 Vegas




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## SAYA

> D'un autre côté, un jeu doit rester un jeu, pas vrai. Alors, quelle solution ? Je pense que, lorsqu'un jeu de guerre se vend comme étant réaliste, il pourrait alors intégrer un mode - IHL Compliant - ou comment réussir la partie tout en respectant les règles du droit humanitaire. Cela renforcerait la difficulté et ça informerait le joueur sur la réalité des conflits modernes.


  Je partage entière la conclusion de cette excellente news (et une de +) Mais le hic c'est que ça couperait l'herbe sous le pied des détracteurs de JV  et je doute fort qu'introduire le respect du droit humanitaire - si souvent bafoué IRL - ne soit bien vu... peut être même par ces mêmes détracteurs ! A qui vendrait-on les bombes et autres armes hein ?

----------


## half

Hahaha c'est genial, meme les pixels ont des droits !

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Je n'ai pas encore lu (pas le temps, faut que j'emmène la voiture au garage) les 2 torchons (papiers-chiottes ?) publiés par ces 2 organismes. Mais d'après ce que vous dites Maître, le seul fait que les devs introduisent une partie de scénario qui va à l'encontre du droit international humanitaire irait contre les recommandations de ces organismes (qui je pense, en même temps qu'ils ont vu la vierge, ont espéré que ça deviendrait un jour une loi...). De ce fait, votre solution, qui est tout à fait louable car montrant une volonté de faire quelques concessions, serait accueillie par ces même organismes comme une non-solution.
Ils veulent des jeux bisounours et Cie. ils s'en foutent de savoir que dans tel ou tel jeu, un militaire qui en tue un autre qui se rend finisse devant une cour martiale. Ou du moins c'est de cette façon que je comprends  votre transcription de leurs demandes. Encore une fois, je n'ai pas lu les textes originaux, mais si ça se confirme, je demande à ce qu'ils fassent les mêmes revendications pour les films.

Bon, je peux pas rester discuter, faut que je me sauve. Mais, comme dirait l'autre  : I'll be back...

----------


## BigDams

Moi qui suis perclus d'humanisme, avant de zigouiller un civil, un otage ou un prisonnier, je prends soin de bien crier: "Oh mon dieu, il fonce droit sur nous !". On n'est pas des bêtes.

----------


## Yank31

Avec les achievements "Convention de genève", toi aussi découvre le droit en t' (les) éclatant !  ::o: 

Je vote pour.

----------


## GdabZ

La phrase qui m'a fait tiquer :



> Le but est d'éviter que le joueur puisse imaginer que, dans certaines situations, la fin justifie les moyens ou que les guerres permettent de perpétrer n'importe quelle atrocité.


L'idée c'est donc moins de rendre les jeux plus pacifiques que de dédramatiser la guerre quoi. Ben oui, faudrait pas faire toute une histoire de la guerre, c'est pas si atroce. Il ne s'y passe jamais rien de déplacé et les gens s'y tuent avec civilité dans le plus strict respect des conventions !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> La phrase qui m'a fait tiquer :
> 
> 
> L'idée c'est donc moins de rendre les jeux plus pacifiques que de dédramatiser la guerre quoi. Ben oui, faudrait pas faire toute une histoire de la guerre, c'est pas si atroce. Il ne s'y passe jamais rien de déplacé et les gens s'y tuent avec civilité dans le plus strict respect des conventions !


Hum, non ce n'est pas tout à fait ça. Le fait que, en temps de guerre, il se passe des atrocités est une évidence. Mais ces atrocités ne sont pas louées, elles sont au contraire punies. Prend comme analogie le meurtre ou le vol. Évidemment que tous les jours, ces actes sont commis. Il n'empêche que le droit les sanctionne. 

Le message de ces associations est de dire: un jeu qui se veut réaliste ne doit pas faire l'impasse sur le fait qu'un criminel de guerre est recherché et puni par les lois/tribunaux internationaux. 

Imagine que dans GTA, tu tues une petite vieille devant un flic; et le flic approche et te félicite. Tu te dirais que chez Rockstar ça tourne pas rond, c'est n'importe quoi. 

Dans les jeux de guerre, le joueur se comporte comme un criminel de guerre et ses supérieurs le félicitent. Les 2 associations se disent pareil, ça tourne pas rond.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h08 ----------




> Moi qui suis perclus d'humanisme, avant de zigouiller un civil, un otage ou un prisonnier, je prends soin de bien crier: "Oh mon dieu, il fonce droit sur nous !". On n'est pas des bêtes.


Parker & Stone sont des génies, je me tue à le répéter. Ils ont tout compris au droit en général.

----------


## Thuwe

Bah suffit de faire en sorte que le dernier niveau des jeux de guerre (si le héros n'est pas tué à la fin) le joueur est traqué par les agents d'interpol et autres chasseurs de prime et doit s'enfuir avec partout des affiches de sa tête barrée d'un beau WANTED et que s'il s'en sort la cinématique de fin le montre devant vivre à jamais comme un paria ayant tout perdu ! Ainsi la morale est sauve !

Et le fait est, dans la réalité, que c'est le gagnant d'une guerre qui décide de ce qui est conforme ou non. On en est où des procès contre les Etats-Unis pour les tortures de Guantanamo ?

----------


## scritche

Tiens, je me rend compte que pour accrocher à la prose du Maître, il me faut les paragraphes lire en sens inversé. J'ai du mal digérer l'écrevisse d'hier soir.

----------


## Orphyss

Faudrait sortir une loi alors sur les droits des personnages virtuels et des intelligences artificielles ...

----------


## KaMy

Je rejoins la pensée de CorranCarpenter, si on nous tannes autant avec les jeux vidéos quid du cinéma ou y'a exactement la même chose depuis des années et ou ça passe sans problème?

Cette chasse à la sorcière est de plus en plus débilitante, avec des associations qui nous pondent des demandes, des interdictions, des politiques ne connaissant rien au genre et se permettant de poser des des restrictions etc etc.

Alors oui c'est pas bien de mettre une balle dans la tête d'un mec qui se rend, mais y'a surement pas besoin de lancer une affaire devant un tribunal.


Et avec tout ça je me souvient encore de la vidéo d'un canard à propos des Sims 3, qui lui ne pose aucun problème à personne, et est conseillé comme achat de noël:



La belle moralité...

----------


## deathscythe0666

Moi, il y a aussi un truc qui me chagrine ... on parle de lois ou de traités signés en 1949 et plus tard, alors je ne vois déjà pas pourquoi il serait logique d'appliquer ces traités à des jeux antérieurs (seconde guerre mondiale, etc.).

D'autre part, la guerre est une saloperie, encore aujourd'hui, toutes les forces armées du monde abusent de leur pouvoir et l'information est généralement étouffée dans l'oeuf. De toute façon, il n'existe pas de guerre propre contrairement à ce qu'aimeraient nous faire croire les gouvernements (ce qui arrange bien les marchands d'armes).

Et pour en revenir à la news, qu'est-ce qui va poser problème avec ces jeux ? Ce sont des killerspiele ? Le problème ne viendrait-il pas plutôt de l'accès à des armes et encore plus de la déshumanisation de la société qui n'a à mon avis rien à voir avec la violence des jeux, mais plus celle des médias dits "intelligents" (le JT, etc. on repassera pour l'intelligence mais là n'est pas le sujet) et le fait de considérer les gens comme des ressources utilisables et jetables ...

Et puis m..., y'en a marre que, dans un monde où tout va  de mal en pis, le seul soucis des politiciens et des assoc de balais dans le c... ne pensent qu'à des trucs débiles et même pas pertinents !
Qu'ils nous foutent la paix et nous laissent massacrer des bébés phoques numériques si ça nous chante :D

----------


## bjone

D'un autre coté si ça peut faire des jeux à la Deus Ex où tu pourrais aller jusqu'à finir en taule, exécuté, ou assassiné par ce que tu as fait les mauvais choix dans l'histoire ou tu t'es acoquiné avec les mauvaises personnes, ça serait une progression intéressante au niveau scénaristique.

(Un peu comme pour Mafia, avec des alternatives suivant ton comportement ou choix comme Deus Ex, Stalker...)

----------


## ERISS

Ouai mais si on joue Papon, faut-il pour autant devoir altérer l'Histoire et se faire condamner dans le jeu alors qu'il ne l'a pas été??
Ne tomberions-nous pas dans l'inverse: Le monde est Juste et tous les criminels sont punis.

----------


## LaVaBo

Un papon simulator, j'achète pas. Et j'ose espérer que je ne serais pas le seul...

Mais j'avais un peu la même idée. Un STR à la place de W Bush, avec ses ressources et ses méthodes, serait repéré direct par ces assos.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Pour ce qui concerne le cinéma, je pense que c'est faux. Le cinéma, quand il se veut traiter d'un sujet réaliste (pas Bad taste, donc) prend en considération le droit humanitaire. 

A nouveau, c'est justement parce qu'il y a des actes inhumains commis pendant une guerre qu'il existe des conventions internationales qui les répriment. De même que c'est parce qu'il y a des vols et des meurtres en France qu'il y a un droit pénal français. 

Le pb des jeux de guerre réalistes c'est que ces jeux font comme si le droit humanitaire n'existait pas alors qu'il est bien présent. 

Pour nous aider dans cette réflexion commune, j'ai demandé à un très proche ami spécialiste de droit humanitaire de voir s'il ne peut pas demander à qqn de TRIAL ou de PRO Juventute d'intervenir parmi nous. On va voir si j'ai une réponse positive. 

En attendant mon pote spécialiste en droit humanitaire (qui est d'ailleurs grand joueur principalement de RPG à la Dragon Age /Diablo) me dit:

"On doit pouvoir continuer à jouer à des jeux débiles "moi vois moi tue": ça défoule, pas de catharsis et on sait que c'est pour de faux. En revanche, lorsqu'un jeu prétend nous mettre en situation réelle et que l'on décide d'y jouer précisément pour cela, alors l'ensemble de la réalité doit être pris en compte, y compris le DIH.
Je songeais aussi à la vertu hautement pédagogique que pourrait avoir un jeu de guerre dans lequel chaque violation du DIH déclencherait un signal avec rappel de la règle et demade de confirmation de l'ordre illégal. Ainsi, le joueur serait placé dans une situation de choix éclairé et pourrait mesurer ce que signifie faire la guerre dans les règles. Il pourrait gagner sa guerre, ou remplir sa mission, et recevoir ensuite un rapport sur son comportement et les risques de poursuites encourues. Ainsi la partie ne serait vraiment gagnée que si le droit a été respecté. Le comportement de l'ennemi et des civils devrait aussi varier en fonction des antécédents criminels ou non du personnage, de façon à mesurer l'impact en temps réel de la violation des règles."

C'est un peu ce que dit bjone: ça pourrait faire de chouette variations scénaristiques.
Je pense que ce système couplé à un joli jeu en termes graphiques et jouabilité pourrait faire un must.

EDIT: Au fait et la Grande Manette ? Est-il parmi nous ? J'aimerais bien avoir son avis sur le droit humanitaire pendant un conflit.

----------


## Narushima

Faut arrêter de déconner : jeux vidéos ≠ réalité.
Pourquoi ne pas poursuivre en justice les acteurs qui commettent des crimes dans leurs films ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non c'est pas pareil. On parle ici de jeux vidéo qui se vendent comme étant réalistes.

----------


## GdabZ

Puis surtout on parle d'oeuvres fictionnelles : que le flic m'encourage à tuer des petites vieilles pourrait s'avérer vrai dans un monde différent du notre. Après tout Bradbury a bien imaginé des pompiers qui cramaient des livres, on est jamais à l'abri d'un glissement sémantique donnant toute une nouvelle palette de fonctions aux policiers...

Et pour les jeux tirant manifestement leur matière de la réalité, doit on oblitérer toute trace des horreurs de la guerre au prétexte qu'il existe des lois censées les prévenir ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'un acte est condamnable qu'il est condamné : pour un procès médiatique, combien de criminels de guerre se la coulent douce ?

Si on doit dépasser la fiction pour rentrer dans la pédagogie, je préfère un jeu qui montre que la violence gratuite est rarement punie et qui fait de la cruauté le quotidien de la guerre. Parce que c'est le cas.

----------


## Narushima

> Non c'est pas pareil. On parle ici de jeux vidéo qui se vendent comme étant réalistes.


Et le législateur est trop idiot pour différencier la réalité du bla-bla marketing ? Ces jeux pourraient être présentés comme des alternatives au LSD, il n'en seront pas pour autant.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

A nouveau, je ne défend pas spécialement le rapport de PRO et de TRIAL. Mais il ne s'agit pas du tout d'oblitérer les horreurs de la guerre. Mais dire qu'un commandant américain ou anglais ou d'un pays européen va sciemment donner l'ordre d'abattre d'une balle dans la tête un prisonnier de guerre ou demander que l'on démolisse spécifiquement une église en totale disproportion avec le but recherché et féliciter le soldat qui s'exécute, c'est irréaliste. Alors, soit on est dans un univers fictionnel à la Stalker ou à la Half Life 2, et c'est très bien, on fait ce qu'on veut par hypothèse, soit on est dans un jeu qui se vend comme étant réaliste, et on se demande pourquoi ne pas alors mettre en scène les règles de droit humanitaire qui s'appliquent.

Après, je ne dis pas que c'est bien. C'est un débat  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 12h27 ----------




> Et le législateur est trop idiot pour différencier la réalité du bla-bla marketing ? Ces jeux pourraient être présentés comme des alternatives au LSD, il n'en seront pas pour autant.


Tu te trompes, c'est tout aussi efficace. Achete vite Chasing the Dragon et tu verras.

----------


## Earthworm Jim

Waow. Woaw... Une de tes news les plus fascinantes à ce jour, cher GMB, et ce n'est pas rien  ::): 
Le sujet est vraiment à la croisée de mes préoccupations. Je bouquine le rapport, merci beaucoup.

----------


## atavus

Ils peuvent s'occuper des droits des aliens dans Halo, çà leur donnera de l'avance sur les conflits futurs.
Non plus sérieusement, ils peuvent lâcher la grappe aux jeux-videos çà en devient barbant. ::(:

----------


## bjone

> Faut arrêter de déconner : jeux vidéos ≠ réalité.
> Pourquoi ne pas poursuivre en justice les acteurs qui commettent des crimes dans leurs films ?


Pour un Sam & Max ou un SuperMario, il y a suffisamment de décalage pour que ce ça n'aie aucun sens.
Pour les films, c'est une histoire, pour un jeu c'est dynamique, heu un truc complètement scripté, heu bin une histoire aussi :D

Mais pour tous les jeux prônant le réalisme, un peu de subtilité serait la bienvenue.

Dans IL2, tu peux imaginer intégrer des avions de la croix rouge, avec l'obligation de ne pas ouvrir le feu dessus, etc.... (bon on parlera pas de la possibilité de reproduire les missions où les anglais interceptaient près de l'irlande des avions des renseignements allemands qui avaient la livrée de la croix rouge :D, quoique si ) 

Dans un FPS militaire COD, Battlefield, tu peux imaginer une gestion des civils avec l'obligation de ne pas les blesser/tuer et d'organiser leur évacuation.

Néanmoins il faut que ce soit du cas par cas, il ne faut effectivement pas que ce soit une obligation (liberté artistique toussa).

Après pour les jeux intermédiaires comme TF2 où la gestion des blessures est blaireaumétrique par design dans le gameplay, ca me parait dur d'appliquer le DIH: la première chose qu'on vise c'est le Medic :D

Mais bon le problème dans tout ça, c'est que les jeux sont fait avec des budgets limités (économiquement & intellectuellement: dur de coder tout ce que l'on pourrait imaginer), donc il y a des pans de réalité qui passent à la trappe. ( enfin si on veut faire un jeu réaliste, après si on veut pas... :D )

----------


## Neo_13

> Ouai mais si on joue Papon, faut-il pour autant devoir altérer l'Histoire et se faire condamner dans le jeu alors qu'il ne l'a pas été??
> Ne tomberions-nous pas dans l'inverse: Le monde est Juste et tous les criminels sont punis.





> Maurice Papon est condamné le 2 avril 1998 à une peine de dix ans de réclusion criminelle, d'interdiction des droits civiques, civils et de famille pour complicité de crimes contre l'humanité par la cour d'assises. Seules ont été retenues, pour quatre convois sur huit, des complicités d'arrestation et de séquestration.


Va falloir réviser ton histoire de france.

----------


## Foxone

En parlant de FC2, ils précisent qu'au vu du droit Pénal International, le mercenariat est strictement interdit ??

Cela dit, au risque de passer pour un "anti-américaniste" aigu, la plupart de ces jeux mettent en scenes des soldats américains dans le deuvoir américains selon les "conventions tacites" américaine.
Quand on voit le peut de respect qu'ont les Etats-Uniens vis-à-vis des instances internationales ...

----------


## Earthworm Jim

> Mais bon le problème dans tout ça, c'est que les jeux sont fait avec des budgets limités (économiquement & intellectuellement: dur de coder tout ce que l'on pourrait imaginer), donc il y a des pans de réalité qui passent à la trappe. ( enfin si on veut faire un jeu réaliste, après si on veut pas... :D )


En fin de générique de film on a toujours cette petite phrase "aucun putain d'animal n'a été blessé pendant le tournage". Ca ne coûterait rien de rajouter que tel ou tel article de la Convention de Genève, de La Haye ou d'autres ont été violés. Ca me semble légèrement plus important que la bonne santé d'une bestiole. Les soldats de l'OTAN de demain sont les ados d'aujourd'hui, ça serait pas inutile de mentionner même de façon discrète que la guerre a ses règles. Hollywood et l'Etat fédéral américain devraient avoir un organisme pour ça.

----------


## von_yaourt

Soldier Of Fortune est contraire à une norme de jus cogens, je savais que ça se verrait un jour !  ::P: 

Allez, encore une recommandation qui finira aux oubliettes...

----------


## FreeliteSC

Pour la première fois, l'action d'un quelconque organisme contre les jeux vidéos me paraît légitime. C'est vraiment quelque chose qui mérite d'être approfondi, en détail parce que entre jeux réaliste, et jeux qui utilisent les violations des droits comme ressort dramatique ( je pense à deus Ex, mais c'est pas le seul, ni le plus approprié), il y a une différence.

Bref, un article très intéressant.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ils peuvent s'occuper des droits des aliens dans Halo, çà leur donnera de l'avance sur les conflits futurs.
> Non plus sérieusement, ils peuvent lâcher la grappe aux jeux-videos çà en devient barbant.


Je pense que tu es un peu trop sur la défensive sur cette question...

"Pour une fois", il me semble qu'il y a des propos fondés dans les recommandations, même si ça nous est servi par le regard approbateur de GMB, dans lequel j'ai toute confiance (donc forcément...)

----------


## bjone

> En fin de générique de film on a toujours cette petite phrase "aucun putain d'animal n'a été blessé pendant le tournage". Ca ne coûterait rien de rajouter que tel ou tel article de la Convention de Genève, de La Haye ou d'autres ont été violés. Ca me semble légèrement plus important que la bonne santé d'une bestiole. Les soldats de l'OTAN de demain sont les ados d'aujourd'hui, ça serait pas inutile de mentionner même de façon discrète que la guerre a ses règles. Hollywood et l'Etat fédéral américain devraient avoir un organisme pour ça.


"Les soldats de l'OTAN de demain sont les ados d'aujourd'hui"
En même temps c'est pas garanti qu'un ado qui joue un à jeu barré fera un soldat sanguinaire  ::):

----------


## Earthworm Jim

Oops oui ma phrase est un peu ambigüe, mais loin de moi cette idée  :;):  ce qui m'ennuie ici est le manque d'informations du grand public.

----------


## fitfat

Moi, la question que je me pose, c'est comment sait-on que, irl, le commandant ne donne-t-il pas de tel ordre ?

En revanche, indiquer que le jeu viole certaines règles en début de jeu me semble une bonne idée. On le fait bien pour les jeux de courses voir certains jeux de shoot (comme Postal 2).

----------


## Rhusehus

Excellent article ! Par je n'ai pas trouver Company of Heroes dans le rapport, surement une erreur.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est un peu ce que dit bjone: ça pourrait faire de chouette variations scénaristiques.
> Je pense que ce système couplé à un joli jeu en termes graphiques et jouabilité pourrait faire un must.


Ca me rappelle Swat4. Dans ce jeu, on joue un groupe d'intervention de la police donc, et on peut tuer les civils, ou tuer les suspects sans sommation. Mais on perd des points (et la victoire est valable ou pas selon le nombre de points).

Donc on doit respecter un minimum (c'est les SWAT en même temps) la loi, sous peine de sanction. Mais au contraire de figer le gameplay dans un carcan tout rigide, je trouvais que ça apportait du challenge et du panache d'être obligé de hurler "PUT THE WEAPON DOWN !!" avant de tirer.

Par contre, ça ne va pas dans le sens du jeu vidéo mainstream d'aujourd'hui, ou il n'y a plus de sanction, pour pas frustrer les gamins de 10 ans qui jouent à Call of Duty (par exemple, mais il a tellement de collègues...)

----------


## teurg14

Le rapport sus-nommé pointe le fait que dans World in Conflict il est utilisé des cluster-bombs interdites par la Convention on Cluster Munitions de May 2008. Hors le jeu est censé se passer dans des années 80 uchroniques... y'a t'il prescription virtuelle rétroactive ?

---------- Post ajouté à 15h59 ----------




> Excellent article ! Par je n'ai pas trouver Company of Heroes dans le rapport, surement une erreur.


+1 Il est cité dans les annexes à la fin du document...

... attendez mes frères ! j'entrevois la lumière ! Ce document a été pondu sous Mac ! (et sous word en plus...) tout s'explique !  :^_^:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui de la même manière le rapport parle de Metal Gear Soldier, or c'est Metal Gear Solid (si je ne m'abuse, je n'ai pas de playstation à la maison).

Mais bon, faut pas trop leur en vouloir non plus. Les mecs qui utilisent un mac ne sont pas des gamerz, c'est connu.

----------


## deathscythe0666

Je ne suis toujours pas plus convaincu que ça vaille la peine. Le gros problème, c'est pas qu'on vende un jeu comme étant réaliste : le parallèle du joueur d'aujourd'hui qui est le soldat de demain m'a fait sourire. Rien n'est réaliste dans ces jeux : on meurt, on recharge ou on respawne, le recul des armes, la peur de se prendre une balle, etc.

Rappel : ce sont des JEUX. Après, des abrutis incapables de faire la différence entre un jeu et la réalité, le problème vient pas du jeu mais du gars, et là, on peut faire des choses sans pour autant transformer chaque jeu en prise de tête intégrale pour le joueur.

Quelques idées proposées sont intéressantes, mais est-ce qu'il est légitime de vouloir niveler tous les jeux avec ce type de système ? Qu'un ou deux jeux en fassent un élément de gameplay un peu original, pourquoi pas.

Qui plus est, une fois qu'on aura cédé à cette exigence, qui vous dit que les abrutis pourfendeurs du jeu vidéo vont se contenter de ça ? À votre place, je me méfierais et je ferais un minimum attention. Perso, j'aurais bien trop peur de lendemains où tous les jeux se ressembleront avec leur côté cul-cul bien pensant ...

Je ne suis pas favorable à des jeux où le but est de tuer ou torturer ou ce que vous voulez, ça me parait juste inintéressant. Mais de là à vouloir amalgamer des contenus de jeux et des problèmes de comportement des joueurs (ou présumés joueurs d'ailleurs), il y a un énoooooooorme saut logique à faire.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

> Non c'est pas pareil. On parle ici de jeux vidéo qui se vendent comme étant réalistes.


Bon, alors là il va falloir définir "réaliste". Que les devs/editeurs disent que leur jeu est réaliste, soit. Je ne suis pas tenu d'y croire (et dans tous les cas, je fais bien...). Je crois que big Manette ne me contredira pas sur le sujet, surtout suite à son dossier sur Arma 2. Faisant moi-même partie de la Grande Muette, quand j'entends dire/vois écrit "jeu vidéo", "militaire" et "réaliste" dans la même phrase, je me permets de me gausser.

Ce qui me gêne un peu plus, c'est qu'en faisant un pas en arrière en disant : "Oui, on avoue, le réalisme de certains jeux pourrait obliger les développeurs à repenser certains aspects du scénario afin de respecter les règles du DIH", on apporte un peu (beaucoup) d'eau au moulin des ces assoc de mes deux qui essaient de faire interdire des sois-disant "killerspiele". Je ne vais pas revenir sur pourquoi il faut arrêter de faire un procès aux jeux-vidéo, ce n'est pas le sujet (pas directement en tout cas, et puis sinon ça va encore me mettre en boule pour le reste de la journée). Je dirais juste qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui ne savent pas se concentrer sur les problèmes réels, qui sont eux à l'origine de bien des maux.

Maintenant je suis d'accord avec certains d'entre vous au sujet du gain scénaristique potentiel. Sans éliminer complètement la possibilité d'être une grosse salope sans humanité dans un jeu ou on nous fournit toute une pléthore de gadgets meurtriers, le fait d'ajouter au jeu un impact, sur le scénario, de nos décisions ne me déplaît pas... Je dirais même que ce n'est pas nouveau (les RPG, entre autre, utilisent ça depuis longtemps). Ce que je dénonce ici, c'est l'utilisation sans scrupules du manque d'imagination/manque de temps/manque d'originalité/manque de compétence dont font montre certains développeurs dans le but faire croire aux masses que des jeux peuvent transformer nos chères têtes blondes en meurtriers sanguinaires... ça marche peut-être (malheureusement) avec la ménagère de moins de 50 piges, mais faudrait voir à pas me prendre pour un lapin de 6 semaines.

Enfin, et pour finir, (parce que je commence à en avoir marre de taper sur ce pauvre clavier), la guerre, c'est pas la convention de Genève. Il y en aura toujours pour essayer de vous le faire croire, mais non, c'est pas ça. Donc si vous voulez vraiment faire un jeux-vidéo militaire réaliste (*se gausse*), si le mec peut pas décider de flinguer un ennemi d'une balle dans la tête en plein milieu d'une fusillade, bah oubliez ce mot : "réaliste"... Non vraiment, faut l'oublier...

P.S. : Eh, Deathscythe, j'ai l'impression qu'on a écrit la même chose en même temps, mais que moi, il m'a fallu quatre fois plus de mots pour l'exprimer...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je comprends ta position, elle se défend. En revanche, dire que les jeux deviendraient cul-cul bien pensants parce qu'une dimension légale est introduite, je ne suis pas d'accord. Ce n'est pas être cul-cul bien pensant que de savoir/dire que, dans un jeu militaire qui se vend comme étant réaliste, le joueur soldat est confronté à des règles internationales.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h22 ----------




> Bon, alors là il va falloir définir "réaliste". Que les devs/editeurs disent que leur jeu est réaliste, soit. Je ne suis pas tenu d'y croire (et dans tous les cas, je fais bien...). Je crois que big Manette ne me contredira pas sur le sujet, surtout suite à son dossier sur Arma 2. Faisant moi-même partie de la Grande Muette, quand j'entends dire/vois écrit "jeu vidéo", "militaire" et "réaliste" dans la même phrase, je me permets de me gausser.
> 
> Ce qui me gêne un peu plus, c'est qu'en faisant un pas en arrière en disant : "Oui, on avoue, le réalisme de certains jeux pourrait obliger les développeurs à repenser certains aspects du scénario afin de respecter les règles du DIH", on apporte un peu (beaucoup) d'eau au moulin des ces assoc de mes deux qui essaient de faire interdire des sois-disant "killerspiele". Je ne vais pas revenir sur pourquoi il faut arrêter de faire un procès aux jeux-vidéo, ce n'est pas le sujet (pas directement en tout cas, et puis sinon ça va encore me mettre en boule pour le reste de la journée). Je dirais juste qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui ne savent pas se concentrer sur les problèmes réels, qui sont eux à l'origine de bien des maux.
> 
> Maintenant je suis d'accord avec certains d'entre vous au sujet du gain scénaristique potentiel. Sans éliminer complètement la possibilité d'être une grosse salope sans humanité dans un jeu ou on nous fournit toute une pléthore de gadgets meurtriers, le fait d'ajouter au jeu un impact sur le scnérios de nos décisions ne me déplaît pas... Je dirais même que ce n'est pas nouveau (les RPG, entre autre, utilisent ça depuis longtemps). Ce que je dénonce ici, c'est l'utilisation sans scrupules du manque d'imagination/manque de temps/manque d'originalité/manque de compétence dont font montre certains développeurs dans le but faire croire aux masses que des jeux peuvent transformer nos chères têtes blondes en meurtriers sanguinaires... ça marche peut-être (malheureusement) avec la ménagère de moins de 50 piges, mais faudrait voir à pas me prendre pour un lapin de 6 semaines.
> 
> Enfin, et pour finir, (parce que je commence à en avoir marre de taper sur ce pauvre clavier), la guerre, c'est pas la convention de Genève. Il y en aura toujours pour essayer de vous le faire croire, mais non, c'est pas ça. Donc si vous voulez vraiment faire un jeux-vidéo militaire réaliste (*se gausse*), si le mec peut pas décider de flinguer un ennemi d'une balle dans la tête en plein milieu d'une fusillade, bah oubliez ce mot : "réaliste"... Non vraiment, faut l'oublier...
> 
> P.S. : Eh, Deathscythe, j'ai l'impression qu'on a écrit la même chose en même temps, mais que moi, il m'a fallu quatre fois plus de mots pour l'exprimer...


C'est un autre point de vue intéressant. Peut être en effet qu'accepter l'ingérence, et je pèse mon mot, du droit humanitaire dans un jeu c'est la porte ouverte à la pression d'associations qui prétendent que le jeu vidéo rend fou, ce qui est une immense connerie, et je le dis d'autant plus volontiers que même la justice américaine est de mon côté, comme vous avez pu le lire dans mon article sur la violence et les jeux vidéo.

En revanche, pardon d'insister, mais ça m'apparaît important, dire que la convention de genève ne sert à rien est totalement faux. Elle est appliquée. Cela ne veut pas dire que les criminels de guerre n'existent pas, mais qu'ils sont punis. De même que, dire que le droit pénal français ne sert à rien parce qu'il y a des meurtres/vols tous les jours qui sont commis en France, n'a pas de sens, d'un point de vue juridique en tous les cas.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

> En revanche, pardon d'insister, mais ça m'apparaît important, dire que la convention de genève ne sert à rien est totalement faux.


Et pardon de vous reprendre Maître, je n'ai jamais osé dire qu'elle ne sert à rien mais juste qu'elle n'est pas toujours appliquée à la lettre. D'où l'erreur de vouloir qu'elle soit appliquée à la lettre dans un jeu soi-disant "réaliste".

----------


## LeChuck

Personnellement je suis partagé sur l'idé, mais pour une fois qu'on a affaire à une critique construite et faite avec retenue et pas une stupide hystérie devant les "killerspiele", je pense que ça vaut la peine de s'y intéresser, et de ne pas se rendre coupable des mêmes amalgammes qu'on reproche à ceux qui rendent Mario responsable de la prise d'orages de Neuilly...

C'est pour cela que j'aimerais clarifier 2-3 points :




> Ils veulent des jeux bisounours et Cie. ils s'en foutent de savoir que dans tel ou tel jeu, si un militaire en tue un autre qui se rend finisse devant une cour martiale.


Pas vraiment :




> The goal is not to prohibit the games, to make them less violent or to turn them into IHL or
> IHRL training tools. The message we want to send to developers and distributors of video
> games, particularly those portraying armed conflict scenarios, is that they should also portray
> the rules that apply to such conflicts in real life, namely IHRL and IHL.





> Moi, il y a aussi un truc qui me chagrine ... on parle de lois ou de traités signés en 1949 et plus tard, alors je ne vois déjà pas pourquoi il serait logique d'appliquer ces traités à des jeux antérieurs (seconde guerre mondiale, etc.).


Non, pour chaque jeu ils prennent les traités existant à l'èpoque dans laquelle se déroule le jeu, par exemple pour Brother in Arms:




> However, other regulations, e.g. in the Hague
> Conventions of 1907 for the protection of cultural property, did exist, prohibiting the attack
> of such buildings as long as they are not used for military purposes.


Et pour WiC (uchronie) :




> The game seems to take place in a scenario of an international armed
> conflict during the Cold War period


Donc je crois qu'ils ont pris les règles en vigueur dans les années 80.

Maintenant quand on dit que l'ado gamer d'aujourd'hui est le soldat de demain, c'est peut être un peu fort, mais le contraire est certainement juste : le soldat de demain aura très probablement joué à des jeux vidéos (quel ado n'y joue pas?). Et ce n'est pas par hasard que l'US Army a lancé le jeu du même nom... Et quand on voit certaines scènes de guerre en Iraq ou Afghanistan par exemple, on se dit que certans mecs se croient un peu trop dans un jeu vidéo.

Finalement, un point sur lequel je suis complètement d'acord avec le rapport, c'est que quand le joueur est OBLIGE de commetre des violations du DIH pour avancer dans le jeu, c'est inadmissible. Exemple avec le jeu 24 tiré de la série ou le "héros" Jack Bauer (donc le joueur) doit torturer un prisonnier, lui tirer une balle dans le bide refuser d'appeller un médecin, afin de lui faire avouer ou se trouve la bombe... Le tout au travers d'un "mini-jeu" :




> The role of the player is to "break down" the alleged
> terrorist through the interrogation. In order to do so, the player must influence the stress level
> of the alleged terrorist by using techniques labelled “aggressive,” “coax” or “calm.” The game shows a chart with the stress level of the terrorist and the goal is to force and maintain
> their stress level so it falls within the "Cooperation Zone". Once the suspect has the "ideal
> stress wavelength", the player can use the coaxing questioning to make him talk. At this
> moment, the "Break" option appears. In this so called “mini-game,” Agent Bauer severely
> injures the suspect by shooting him in the abdomen and banging his head on a table. The
> detainee, clearly injured and in serious pain, asks his interrogator to call an ambulance in
> repeated occasions because he is bleeding. The interrogator refuses to do so and explains to
> ...


(désolé je ne traduis pas...)

Personnellement cette description me fait un peu gerber...

Sur ce, je retourne bosser !

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Tu sors ma phrase de son contexte (les bisounours), je n'avais pas encore lu (et je n'en avais pas le temps ce matin) les textes originaux et me basais seulement sur la transcription de GMB (je le dis dans ma phrase suivante que tu n'as pas liée à celle-ci).
Retrospectivement, je suis d'accord pour approuver comme toi le ton moins extrémiste de ces associations. Reste à voir comment s'en serviront Familles de France et Cie...

----------


## magicganja

> Sachant qu'une balle dans la tête s'analyse en une exécution, il s'agit donc d'un crime de guerre.


Et si on te demande de lui tirer dans les roustons, c'est pas un crime de guerre??  ::ninja::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non, c'est juste un crime contre le savoir vivre ou plutôt, le savoir mourir.

@Corrancarpenter. Ok, impec. Dans ce cas je partage ton opinion. Il ne faut pas que l'introduction des règles du droit humanitaire, si jamais introduction il y a, devienne une contrainte pour le joueur. Il faudrait que ce soit une option offerte et il ne faut pas non plus qu'il ait le sentiment que la règle internationale est toute puissante et qu'elle écrase systématiquement les gros méchants criminels de guerre, alors que dans la réalité ce n'est effectivement pas le cas.

----------


## elkage

J'ai un soucis sur l'orientation du débat. 
Pourquoi parler d'intégrer des messages ou pas sur le respect des droits? 
Est ce que le débat ne devrait pas s'arrêter à dire qu'un plan marketing qui vend ces jeux comme réaliste alors qu'on exige du joueur un comportement qui n'existerait pas sur un vrai terrain militaire (qu'il soit conforme ou pas à la convention de genève, juste conforme ou pas à la réalité d'un champs de bataille) est une publicité mensongère?

On peut juste dire, à la vue de ces rapports, que ces jeux ne sont pas réalistes.
Je crois qu'on peut attaquer pour publicité mensongère, non?
Et un jeu qui se présente comme une "simulation réaliste" doit effectivement répondre aux critiques sur sa crédibilité.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui effectivement, autre orientation du débat: les jeux vidéo militaires qui se prétendent réalistes mentent _puisque_ le droit humanitaire n'est pas pris en compte. Peut être que les associations TRIAL et PRO devraient faire un procès exemple à l'éditeur d'un de ces jeux, ça ferait du bruit !

----------


## Pangloss

Personnellement j'ai un peu de mal à accepter qu'on nous dise que le jeu vidéo ne respecte pas la convention de Genève mais qu'a coté de ça on puisse regarder Jack Bauer a une heure de grande écoute sur une des premières chaines française. Et ce dans une joyeuse indifférence de la part d'à peu près tout le monde.
Et je dit Jack Bauer pour 24 heures chrono, mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile de dérouler des exemples : on en connais tous des tonnes. Et je parle de la France mais la série n'a pas été interdite en Allemagne...

Merde on a même droit à des classiques au cinéma qui ne respectent pas grand chose du droit humanitaire, encore moins la convention de Genève.... Ajoutons à cela le syndrome pointé plus haut du "mettons un pied dans la porte avant d'aller plus loin"... 
Bah voila quoi. J'ai pas mal de noms d'oiseaux qui me viennent à l'esprit mais je vais me retenir. Manquerait plus que je me mette à leur niveau tiens...

----------


## john

Je serais pour une telle idée ... seulement si le "fameux" droit international humanitaire s'appliquait dans tous les pays du monde et était reconnu comme légitime par tous les pays. Ce qui est bien évidemment loin d'être le cas.

Les instances internationales n'ont souvent d'internationales que le nom et avec des pouvoirs accordés par les Etats très limités ainsi qu'une effectivité très limitée (petit exemple le Tribunal Pénal International pour le Rwanda)

Je pense que c'est une énorme erreur que de vouloir faire appliquer, respecter ce genre de règles dans un jeu alors même que chaque pays l'applique à sa manière (ou pas du tout même).

----------


## LeChuck

Concernant la comparaison entre les jeux et les films/séries : pour moi ce n'est pas la même chose de voir passivement la scène ou d'y participer activement, voir d'y être forcé pour avancer dans le jeu.

Il est clair que beaucoup de flims de guerre ou sur le cyclimse montrent l'atrocité de la guerre, mais d'un point de vue critique (Platoon me vient à l'esprit comme exemple pertinent), mais il est difficile de faire un jeu critiquant ces crimes tout en invitant le joueur à y prendre part...

Personnellement ma réaction n'a pas étét "wow trop cool!" en voyant la scène de débarquement dans le soldat Ryan, mais en la jouant dans le premier MoH c'était déjà nettement plus fun !

Sinon je suis bien d'accord qu'il y a des séries ou des flims qui ont bien plus d'audience que les jeux et qui montrent sans critique voir font l'apologie de ce genre d'actes... est-ce une raison pour ne pas critiquer certains jeux qui le font aussi ?

Je précise que je ne suis pas à fond pour l'initiative mais elle soulève des questions qui méritent d'y réfléchir...

----------


## Nilsou

Je suis d'accord avec grand Maitre B sur toute la ligne.

Quand un jeu se présente réaliste, qu'il ne récompense pas le joueur pour ses actes quand celui ci massacre un aéroport ou un village.

Je joue depuis que j'ai dix ans mais certain jeux me répugne presque dans la pensée qu'ils transmettent sur ce sujet...
Certains actes, scénarios sont vraiment affreux: affreux dans le sens ou les devs tentent de transmettent une valeur/morale/idée, qui est affreuse en elle-même.

Je pense aussi, comme GMB qu'il faudrait certaine limite dans ce genre de jeu..., je joue à FEAR (par exemple) et je vois commettre des atrocité, des types se faire écrabouiller, ça ne me choque pas, mais dans certains de ces jeux testé par les deux organisations, je peut tout à fait comprendre leurs répulsions...

Toutefois, une remarque m'a parut pertinente...

Ces organisations nous jugent, ou en tout cas, portent un jugement sur notre loisir, Soit.

Que ce jugements, que ces conseils, que ces recommandations sois justes. Soit.

Mais je m'interroge, vous foutez quoi là les mec? , vous êtes censé représenter la justice et la modération, et l'énergie que vous possédez vous la perdez pour.... juger du virtuel...

Quant est il, en effet, de Guantanamo. 
Quant est il de toute les autres atrocités commise sous les caméras par la plus puissantes armée du monde?

Ils nous jugent, certes avec justesse, sur notre loisir, mais cela nous donnent aussi le droit de juger leur boulot, et des deux, je pense que c'est eux les plus moches dans l'histoire...

Alors si s'abattre sur les jeux est le seul moyen que vous ayez trouvé pour redorer votre blasons... c'est bien triste.

De l'énergie perdu pour de la pub, pour suivre le mouvement, alors que de vrais problèmes attendent ailleurs...

Qu'ils accusent ouvertement les USA de crimes de guerre, j'aimerais bien voir si ils auront le même courage que lorsque qu'ils s'attaquent à des éditeurs de jeu.

Et cela vaut pour tout le reste: Qu'au prochain massacre dans une école les journalistes américains accusent les fabricants d'armes et la politique de leur gouvernement avec la même vigueur qu'ils mettent à attaquer les studios de jeu et nous seront peut être à même de prendre en compte leurs paroles.

D'ici là... tout ce bla bla ne vaut rien... du vent.

C'est juste mon avis.

----------


## ERISS

> Va falloir réviser ton histoire de france.


Oups, me suis peut-être trompé de gus.
Sinon, être nommé préfet, continuer son Sim-colabo en envoyant des algériens dans la Seine plutôt que de Juifs à Aushwitz, faire 3 ans de prison et en sortir fringant, on peut dire qu'il a bien géré son score.

----------


## SAYA

l


> La guerre est une saloperie....  De toute façon, il n'existe pas de guerre propre


Si les peuples en étaient conscients au lieu de suivent aveuglément, ces "saloperies" n'existeraient pas... mais ça c'est sûrement pas pour demain, s'approprier le bien de l'autre à n'importe quel prix ça existe depuis le début des temps.




> Et pour en revenir à la news, qu'est-ce qui va poser problème avec ces jeux ? Ce sont des killerspiele ? Le problème ne viendrait-il pas plutôt de l'accès à des armes et encore plus de la déshumanisation de la société qui n'a à mon avis rien à voir avec la violence des jeux, mais plus celle des médias dits "intelligents" (le JT, etc. on repassera pour l'intelligence mais là n'est pas le sujet) et le fait de considérer les gens comme des ressources utilisables et jetables ...
> 
> Et puis m..., y'en a marre que, dans un monde où tout va  de mal en pis, le seul soucis des politiciens et des assoc de balais dans le c... ne pensent qu'à des trucs débiles et même pas pertinents !
> Qu'ils nous foutent la paix et nous laissent massacrer des bébés phoques numériques si ça nous chante :D


Tu vois, c'est pour ça, pour ne pas baisser les bras, qu'il y en a qui dise NON et qui se battent pour que les lois existent et punissent les criminels (de guerre ou tout court). Et heureusement, qu'il y a des lois pour juger ceux qui sont auteurs de génocides... ceux là lorsqu'ils sont devant leurs Juges sont bcp moins courageux pour les affronter et ils se réclament de leur "mauvaise santé" ou de leur "grand âge" : ont-ils eu cette pitié, ceux qui ont envoyés des milliers de gens dans les camps , non bébés, femmes vieillards.. rien ne les a arrêtés ! Et ne parlons pas du Rwanda, par exemple. , Alors oui oui oui il faut que la loi interviennent et qu'il y ait un rappel à la loi dans les jeux ne me choquent pas.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je te répondrais bien sur certains des points que tu avances, et qui sont intéressants, mais je ne suis pas certain que tu aies envie de débattre réellement de tes opinions, vu le ton bien vénère que tu emploies. Note que c'est ton droit, hein, je ne te critique pas pour ça.

----------


## Neo_13

> Oups, me suis peut-être trompé de gus.
> Sinon, être nommé préfet, continuer son Sim-colabo en envoyant des algériens dans la Seine plutôt que de Juifs à Aushwitz, faire 3 ans de prison et en sortir fringant, on peut dire qu'il a bien géré son score.


Il a été condamné. PRO, TRIAL, le droit et la loi ne demandent rien de plus.

TES jugements de morale, comme les miens, ne doivent avoir aucun poids dans la décision de culpabilité ou non. On appelle ça la justice.

Et la peine... Ben c'est le procès qui gère, pas la foule dehors. Ca évite le lynchage.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h57 ----------




> Je te répondrais bien sur certains des points que tu avances, et qui sont intéressants, mais je ne suis pas certain que tu aies envie de débattre réellement de tes opinions, vu le ton bien vénère que tu emploies. Note que c'est ton droit, hein, je ne te critique pas pour ça.


Et je relance...

Soit on se détend, soit on se tait.

EDIT : En fait, c'est complètement hors sujet. Du coup, disparu le message de haine sans intérêt dans le débat sur le respect des conventions internationales DANS LE JV.

Accessoirement, c'est pas parce qu'il y a des milliers d'assassins dans le monde que ça m'excuse d'en devenir un... Donc si on pouvait limiter les "ouais mais de toutes façons dans la vraie vie" : d'abord, c'est pas l'objet, ensuite, c'est pas une excuse, et enfin, c'est contre productif : on passe notre temps à dire "c'est qu'un jeu" et à la première sollicitation, on compare à la vie réelle. Un peu de cohérence, que diable.

----------


## La_Grande_Manette

Tout d'abord, merci au wifi, qui m'a bouffé mon super post de 3 km de long. Rien ne vaut un bon câble, rontudju.

Ensuite, joli débat, merci à GMB de le lancer.

Je vais vite revenir sur l'humanitaire.

C'est une des missions principales des militaires français en territoire étranger. De façon générale, le courant passe souvent mieux avec nous qu'avec d'autres pays, plus repliés sur eux-même. Les raisons sont multiples, et je ne les développerai pas ici.

En tout cas, lors de nos formations, nous avons droit à un bon paquet d'heures de cours sur le "droit des conflits armés". Nous ne faisons donc jamais dans le flou. Et si on serait bien incapables d'en traiter avec GMB qui maîtrise surement mieux, on sait "comment faire au mieux".

Ce droit des conflits armés tire entre autres ses références dans le traité de genève, les droits de l'homme etc. C'est apporter une dimension humaine dans un conflit qui par défintion est inhumain. C'est donc forcément louable, mais les forces en présence ont parfois des impératifs différents ... et les ROE (règles d'engagement) sont de temps à autres en contradiction avec. Bref, "errare humanum est" ... et bien entendu, le droit, dans toutes ses formes, disparaît dès que nos bon vieux conflits de quartier de l'ancienne époque prennent des proportions internationales ...

Pour en revenir aux jeux, il y avait un STR français (peacemaker je crois, Conflict zone en fait) qui était sorti et mettait ce côté en avant. Autant le côté humanitaire est passionnant IRL, bien que complexe, autant dans un jeu, j'imagine ça peut être très chiant. Mais pourquoi pas, et peacemaker avait l'air réussi.

Ca soulève à nouveau la question du réalisme, et vu que j'ai évacué tout réalisme per se des jeux dans mon Pensum du cpc n°201... il me semble alors très clair que les allégations des assoces dont tu parles marchent sur la tête.

Certes, la plus grande frange de joueurs des jeux vidéo est ado, jeune adulte, auquel il est plus facile de faire gober tout un tas de choses. Mais à ce moment là, c'est le procès de Madame Bovary qui recommence... 

Attention, je ne compare pas la littérature aux jeux vidéo (perso, le jeu moyen vaut bien le bouquin moyen sortant en ce moment), ni même au cinoche. Mais il serait peut-être temps de considérer ça soit comme un divertissement pur, soit comme un art. Quand on voit les films, on ne peut pas dire que tout soit de l'art. 

Bref, un immense merci à GMB qui recolle des morceaux bien égarés et nous fait prendre conscience que, comme dans bien des cas, rien de ce qui est écrit n'est très clair et, tiens donc, ne reflète pas la réalité. Tout a un train de retard en somme. 

PS : non, je n'ai pas d'actions chez GMB.

----------


## chaosdémon

Comment comptent t'ils faire pour que le droit humanitaire soit imposé au jeu?

De plus cela ne risque t'il pas d'avoir un effet négatif?
En effet,les gens n'aiment pas qu'on leur impose des idées ou du politiquement correct et sont capables de penser tout l'inverse.Si les jeux videos repondent ca peut étre mal pris (surtout que le public est plutôt ados et etudiants ,l'age ou l'on est le plus extremiste).
N'oublions pas que le role premier du jeu video c'est se défouler et de libérer de la réalité.

Une dernière chose ,je n'ai pas compris pourquoi company of heroes figure dans la liste (il n'y a pas de civil,pas de torture).

----------


## Yank31

Je ne comprends pas la quasi totalité des réactions sur ce topic qui se révoltent à l'idée de se voir imposer encore du droit dans un jeu vidéo, comme si le joueur allait être poursuivi pour crime de guerre ou quoi...

C'est pas du tout ça, c'est simplement que les assos constatent que le droit international humanitaire est totalement ignoré, voir même directement violé dans des jeux vidéos qui se réclament pourtant réalistes.

Dans un jeu clairement fantasmatique (Doom, Necrovision) la question ne se pose même pas. Mais dans un jeu réaliste, je trouve personnellement que ce serait un plus, une manière ludique de s'éduquer à l'existence et au contenu du droit international humanitaire. Apprendre en s'amusant, quoi de mieux ?

Je rejoins totalement l'ami de GMB qui dit ça :




> [...] la vertu hautement pédagogique que pourrait avoir un jeu de guerre dans lequel chaque violation du DIH déclencherait un signal avec rappel de la règle et demande de confirmation de l'ordre illégal [...]


Si bien que, une fois nos esprits éclairés des contours de ce droit, nous serions-nous (enkuler de rire) aussi choqués par des scènes violant manifestement un droit que nous ne connaissions pas jusqu'alors.




> Imagine que dans GTA, tu tues une petite vieille devant un flic; et le flic approche et te félicite. Tu te dirais que chez Rockstar ça tourne pas rond, c'est n'importe quoi. 
> 
>  Dans les jeux de guerre, le joueur se comporte comme un criminel de guerre et ses supérieurs le félicitent. Les 2 associations se disent pareil, ça tourne pas rond.


A tous les révoltés de ce topic, envisagez donc la question sous l'angle suivant : ne serait-il pas merveilleux que vos futurs rejetons se voient imposer des LAN sur CoD 2015 en guise d'éducation civique ? Hein ?

----------


## hellsing

> Je ne comprends pas la quasi totalité des réactions sur ce topic qui se révoltent à l'idée de se voir imposer encore du droit dans un jeu vidéo, comme si le joueur allait être poursuivi pour crime de guerre ou quoi...
> 
> C'est pas du tout ça, c'est simplement que les assos constatent que le droit international humanitaire est totalement ignoré, voir même directement violé dans des jeux vidéos qui se réclament pourtant réalistes.
> 
> Dans un jeu clairement fantasmatique (Doom, Necrovision) la question ne se pose même pas. Mais dans un jeu réaliste, je trouve personnellement que ce serait un plus, une manière ludique de s'éduquer à l'existence et au contenu du droit international humanitaire. Apprendre en s'amusant, quoi de mieux ?
> 
> Je rejoins totalement l'ami de GMB qui dit ça :
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis assez d'accord, mais parler de jeux réaliste est déjà faux.
Confer le test de ARMA2 par exemple.
Quand on aura des jeux vraiment réaliste, alors ok.
Pour l'instant à part apporter un plus au niveau gameplay (genre dans wic impossible de raser une ville avec 5 bombes A), je doute de l'effet moral.

Mais ce genre de mesure pourrait aussi se contourner super facilement : 
toujours dans l'exemple de wic, plutôt que de dire que ça se déroule durant la guerre froide, il suffirait de dire que ça se passe sur une autre planete ou autre fantaisie du genre.

Dans tous les cas que les règles ne soient pas respectées actuellement, je ne suis pas sur que cela soit génant:
les joueurs qui deviennent militaire, on doit leur apprendre ça à l'armée (enfin je suppose)
les autres, ben ils en ont rien à foutre de toute façon, ils ont une probabilité infime de commettre ce genre de crime.

Ca reviendrait à devoir appliquer tous les traité internationnaux dans les jeux vidéos (limitations du nombre de têtes nucléaires, embargos etc)

L'idée de base n'est pas forcement idioté, mais les dérives qu'une telle loie engendrerait sont trop lourde pour ce qui n'est à la base qu'un simple divertissement.

Avec trop de règles ce ne sera plus un divertissement, mais un  outil de politicien, et les éditeurs ils veulent vendre un max (pas 4 jeux à ministres...).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tout d'abord merci à la Grande Manette de son intervention, c'est important. Et cela permet de voir qu'au delà des amalgames pseudo comiques de ma news (militaire, militariste, NRA, alors que ces gens n'ont en fait rien en commun), les militaires sont des gens formés, et également au niveau juridique, pour gérer un conflit de terrain. 

Ensuite, je pose la question à tout ceux qui se révoltent à l'idée que le droit humanitaire soit implanté dans un jeu militaire qui se vend comme réaliste: Imaginez un GTA (qui se prétend réaliste dans la gestion d'une ville, de ses habitants etc...) dans lequel il n'y a aucun droit, vous ne trouveriez pas ça nul ? Parce que les GTA sont basés principalement sur la loi ! Si vous enlevez l'aspect légal du jeu, il n'y aura pas de flics, pas de police station, pas d'étoile de recherche, pas de policier de FBI qui descende en rappel de l'hélico pour vous chopper, pas de "freeze" et autre "drop your weapon", pas de course poursuite etc...

L'aspect légal d'une situation présentée comme réaliste m'apparaît au contraire apporter un plus à l'expérience du joueur. 

Après, je rejoins tous ceux qui disent également que ça doit rester un jeu et pas devenir une lecture du code pénal au joystick. D'où l'idée de conserver ces notions de droit humanitaire à un mode expert.

----------


## Gring

+troll+ Bah, il suffirait que quelqu'un sorte un Tsahal Warfare, comme ça TRIAL et PRO se feraient taxer d'antisémitisme. Problème résolu +/troll+

----------


## henshin

Question : si les developpeurs veulent faire réagir le joueur sur le fait qu'à l'heure actuelle tous les criminels de guerre ne sont pas punis comme il se doit, on t-il le droit de laisser le joueur faire ce qu'il veut tout en le laissant impuni pour faire passer leur message ?

PS : je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire tous les posts, si la question a déjà été posé ne pas y tenir compte.

----------


## Neo_13

L4important dans une revendication, c'est de revendiquer... Aucun ne l'a fait, c'est donc une hypothèse erronée.

----------


## ERISS

> Un papon simulator, j'achète pas. Et j'ose espérer que je ne serais pas le seul...
> 
> Mais j'avais un peu la même idée. Un STR à la place de W Bush, avec ses ressources et ses méthodes, serait repéré direct par ces assos.


Tu connais pas Tropico. Pourtant le 3 vient de sortir.

----------


## chaosdémon

Personnellement je ne suis pas contre que l'on intègre l'humanitaire au jeu ,mais je pense qu'il faut 2 conditions.

Tout d'abord que seul les jeux se passant après 1945 soient concernés vu que ce droit est né à cette époque.
Ensuite que l'exigence du respect de ce droit varie en fonction des factions (l'urss ,les russes et les chinois par exemple ne le respecte pas dans la réalité donc il est inutile de demander à un joueur jouant ces armées de le respecter).

----------


## Pangloss

N'empêche que dans l'absolu, tout ça reviens quand même aux bonnes vieilles recettes puantes : les joueurs sont des idiots dangereux, les jeux vidéos tuent et apprennent à massacrer (Killerspeile toussa toussa). Sauf que là en plus on a droit à un verni vaguement respectable à base de droit international humanitaire pour enrober le tissu de connerie habituel. Mais fondamentalement je vois mal pourquoi on ne se contente pas de se moquer des bigots comme on fait d'habitude. Après tout pourquoi les jeux plus que d'autres médias?

Enfin je dis ça mais j'adore lire les post de la_grande_manette et de GMB (et des autres intervenants). Donc si jamais vous continuez, je me plains pas  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> N'empêche que dans l'absolu, tout ça reviens quand même aux bonnes vieilles recettes puantes : les joueurs sont des idiots dangereux, les jeux vidéos tuent et apprennent à massacrer (Killerspeile toussa toussa). Sauf que là en plus on a droit à un verni vaguement respectable à base de droit international humanitaire pour enrober le tissu de connerie habituel. Mais fondamentalement je vois mal pourquoi on ne se contente pas de se moquer des bigots comme on fait d'habitude. Après tout pourquoi les jeux plus que d'autres médias?
> 
> Enfin je dis ça mais j'adore lire les post de la_grande_manette et de GMB (et des autres intervenants). Donc si jamais vous continuez, je me plains pas


Peut être parce que là ils ne condamnent pas les jeux en eux même mais leur représentation de la réalité pour ceux qui se veulent "réalistes" ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Voila; il ne s'agit pas de dire que les jeux vidéo rendent fou ou poussent les gens au meurtre, mais de dire que quand un jeu se vend comme réaliste, il devrait intégrer des notions juridiques élémentaires. Après, on est pour, on est contre, mais il n'est pas question de critiquer les jeux vidéo _per se_.

----------


## LaVaBo

Marrant quand même de voir à quel point ça braque certaines personnes, qui se sentent attaqués en tant que gamers par le projet. Tellement de réponses qui ont l'air sur la défensive, aggressées...

Alors que dans un sens, essayer de responsabiliser les jeux/les joueurs, ça peut être bon pour l'image du jeu vidéo. Sans forcément avoir d'impact négatif sur la qualité du gameplay.

L'analogie avec la croisade anti-killerspiele, et ses leaders teubés, ne fonctionne pas, là il s'agit de gens qui ont l'air de connaître leur sujet. Ils ont joué aux jeux qu'ils dissèquent, rien que ça, ça les place loiiinnnnnn au-dessus des politiciens qui crachent sur GTA, Rules of Rose et cie. 
Ils font des propositions qui ne sont pas contraignantes, dans un objectif d'amélioration (selon eux) du jeu vidéo en général : ils proposent de garder la violence, en la mettant en perspective, ce qui est opposé aux objectifs des collègues de Jack Thompson.

Bref, à quoi bon critiquer les apôtres du jeu vidéo bisounours, quand les joueurs se révèlent aussi peu enclins à la discussion qu'eux ?

----------


## Pangloss

> Marrant quand même de voir à quel point ça braque certaines personnes, qui se sentent attaqués en tant que gamers par le projet. Tellement de réponses qui ont l'air sur la défensive, aggressées...
> 
> Alors que dans un sens, essayer de responsabiliser les jeux/les joueurs, ça peut être bon pour l'image du jeu vidéo. Sans forcément avoir d'impact négatif sur la qualité du gameplay.
> 
> L'analogie avec la croisade anti-killerspiele, et ses leaders teubés, ne fonctionne pas, là il s'agit de gens qui ont l'air de connaître leur sujet. Ils ont joué aux jeux qu'ils dissèquent, rien que ça, ça les place loiiinnnnnn au-dessus des politiciens qui crachent sur GTA, Rules of Rose et cie. 
> Ils font des propositions qui ne sont pas contraignantes, dans un objectif d'amélioration (selon eux) du jeu vidéo en général : ils proposent de garder la violence, en la mettant en perspective, ce qui est opposé aux objectifs des collègues de Jack Thompson.
> 
> Bref, à quoi bon critiquer les apôtres du jeu vidéo bisounours, quand les joueurs se révèlent aussi peu enclins à la discussion qu'eux ?


Pop pop, je suis enclin à la discussion. J'adore ça. Je m'interroge juste sur les motivations de ces gars là. Pourquoi nous le jeu vidéo plutôt que d'autre? Au hasard la télé ou le cinéma. (Ou même, soyons fous, la chine ou les états unis, ou d'autres. Parce qu'ils torturent/bombe au phosphore/sous munitions/ mine antipersonnelles/vente d'arme au tiers monde aussi ces gens là, mais en vrai...)
Faut pas me prendre pour un troll, je suis le premier à gueuler quand je vois des scènes de torture dans COD4 et j'en ai plein le fondement de voir un nivellement par le bas ou la promotion de valeurs à gerber dans certain jeu. Sans parler du fameux argument marketing mature = gore idiot. CF Saw le jeu ou fallout3 et ses têtes qui volent à la moindre balle dans le pied.
Et bien sur que le concept du respect du droit humanitaire dans le jeu vidéo peut amener à des trucs intéressant voir même créer du gameplay original et sympa. Sans même rentrer dans un concept louche comme la morale d'ailleurs.

M'enfin quoi, je suis pas sur JV.com moi... ::P: h34r:

----------


## olih

> Pop pop, je suis enclin à la discussion. J'adore ça. Je m'interroge juste sur les motivations de ces gars là. Pourquoi nous le jeu vidéo plutôt que d'autre? Au hasard la télé ou le cinéma. (Ou même, soyons fous, la chine ou les états unis, ou d'autres. Parce qu'ils torturent/bombe au phosphore/sous munitions/ mine antipersonnelles/vente d'arme au tiers monde aussi ces gens là, mais en vrai...)
> Faut pas me prendre pour un troll, je suis le premier à gueuler quand je vois des scènes de torture dans COD4 et j'en ai plein le fondement de voir un nivellement par le bas ou la promotion de valeurs à gerber dans certain jeu. Sans parler du fameux argument marketing mature = gore idiot. CF Saw le jeu ou fallout3 et ses têtes qui volent à la moindre balle dans le pied.
> Et bien sur que le concept du respect du droit humanitaire dans le jeu vidéo peut amener à des trucs intéressant voir même créer du gameplay original et sympa. Sans même rentrer dans un concept louche comme la morale d'ailleurs.
> 
> M'enfin quoi, je suis pas sur JV.com moi...h34r:


À la différence que dans le jeu video, tu es normalement *acteur* : c'est toi qui décide de ce que tu vas faire ou non. Du coup, pour des jeux *prétendument réalistes*, il parait logique d'avoir toute les cartes en mains, même "légales". Je trouve vraiment le parallèle avec la police dans GTA pertinent cf les messages précédents de GMB.

Et fallout3 ou Saw ne se sont jamais présentés comme des jeux "réalistes" que je sache  ::P: .

----------


## ERISS

> , je suis le premier à gueuler quand je vois des scènes de torture dans COD4 et j'en ai plein le fondement de voir un nivellement par le bas ou la promotion de valeurs à gerber dans certain jeu.


Pourquoi pas la torture dans un jeu vidéo? Il faut juste se rappeler que c'est un jeu.
Quand est sorti Syndicate, j'étais scandalisé qu'on puisse s'amuser à jouer des assassins de la mafia. C'est que 2 ans après que je m'y suis mis, et je me suis bien amusé.
Mais pour la torture, après les assassinats mafieux, il va me falloir du temps pour m'y mettre aussi, à condition que ce soit un très bon jeu..

----------


## Pangloss

> À la différence que dans le jeu video, tu es normalement *acteur* : c'est toi qui décide de ce que tu vas faire ou non. Du coup, pour des jeux *prétendument réalistes*, il parait logique d'avoir toute les cartes en mains, même "légales". Je trouve vraiment le parallèle avec la police dans GTA pertinent cf les messages précédents de GMB.
> 
> Et fallout3 ou Saw ne se sont jamais présentés comme des jeux "réalistes" que je sache .


La question n'est pas le réalisme dans le cas de fallout ou SAW mais la violence idiote, décomplexée et sans aucun but autre qu'atteindre la fameuse cible 12-18 "kevinkikitoudur". Ce qui ne rend service ni au gameplay qui prend un coup dans l'aile ni au sérieux du jeu vidéo dans l'optique de présenter le média comme autre chose qu'un mauvais simulateur de massacre ou une chose relativement sérieuse.

Ensuite ton histoire de participer à l'action toussa toussa, si tu te sens acteur parce que tu presse un bouton sur ton clavier ou sur ta manette pour qu'un personnage fasse quelque chose à l'écran, tant mieux pour toi. Quelques études disent que ça provoque plutôt l'effet inverse et à titre personnel je suis pas d'accord avec toi. Certes, quand on voit une certaine faune qui joue à certain jeu (genre à la canf, des gamins de 12 ans jouant à GTAIV (18+) en présentation), l'avis est plus nuancé et mérite un débat à part entière.
Maintenant toutes les oeuvres de divertissement jouent sur l'identification au personnage principal, cinéma, séries, déssin animé... Je jeu vidéo n'est en rien différent à ce niveau, pressage de bouton ou pas.

----------


## olih

> La question n'est pas le réalisme dans le cas de fallout ou SAW mais la violence idiote, décomplexée et sans aucun but autre qu'atteindre la fameuse cible 12-18 "kevinkikitoudur". Ce qui ne rend service ni au gameplay qui prend un coup dans l'aile ni au sérieux du jeu vidéo dans l'optique de présenter le média comme autre chose qu'un mauvais simulateur de massacre ou une chose relativement sérieuse.
> 
> Ensuite ton histoire de participer à l'action toussa toussa, si tu te sens acteur parce que tu presse un bouton sur ton clavier ou sur ta manette pour qu'un personnage fasse quelque chose à l'écran, tant mieux pour toi. Quelques études disent que ça provoque plutôt l'effet inverse et à titre personnel je suis pas d'accord avec toi. Certes, quand on voit une certaine faune qui joue à certain jeu (genre à la canf, des gamins de 12 ans jouant à GTAIV (18+) en présentation), l'avis est plus nuancé et mérite un débat à part entière.
> Maintenant toutes les oeuvres de divertissement jouent sur l'identification au personnage principal, cinéma, séries, déssin animé... Je jeu vidéo n'est en rien différent à ce niveau, pressage de bouton ou pas.


Tu es acteur parce que tu diriges le personnage principal et tu fais des choix dans un jeu vidéo ce que tu ne fais pas dans un film/dessin annimé ou autre : pour moi ça n'a aucun rapport avec l'implication émotionnelle.

Et de ce que j'ai compris, ce rapport n'en a rien à faire de la violence dans les jeux. Il peuvent bien y mettre les pires des atrocités, c'est pas le sujet.

Ici ce qui est mis en avant, ce n'est pas la violence, c'est l'absence de certains aspects "légaux" dans les jeux à vocation réaliste (regarde la liste des jeux testés) : des contraintes imposées IRL mais non retranscrites dans les jeux. Pourquoi vendre un jeu en tant que simulation de combat et en retirer les conséquences "légales" pour l'avatar du joueur ?

----------


## Pangloss

> Tu es acteur parce que tu diriges le personnage principal et tu fais des choix dans un jeu vidéo ce que tu ne fais pas dans un film/dessin annimé ou autre : pour moi ça n'a aucun rapport avec l'implication émotionnelle.
> 
> Et de ce que j'ai compris, ce rapport n'en a rien à faire de la violence dans les jeux. Il peuvent bien y mettre les pires des atrocités, c'est pas le sujet.
> 
> Ici ce qui est mis en avant, ce n'est pas la violence, c'est l'absence de certains aspects "légaux" dans les jeux à vocation réaliste (regarde la liste des jeux testés) : des contraintes imposées IRL mais non retranscrites dans les jeux. Pourquoi vendre un jeu en tant que simulation de combat et en retirer les conséquences "légales" pour l'avatar du joueur ?


Peu importe la question de l'acteur. Passons sur les "choix" dans le jeux vidéo et oublions l'implication émotionnelle. Pas le sujet.

Passons aussi sur la violence dans les jeux. Elle est nécessairement mise en avant vu qu'on ne parle pas de droit des champignons dans mario mais plutôt des humanoïdes dans les jeux violent. Et que cette histoire de droit des pixels parle bien "d'atrocité" "commise" par le joueur. Mais ok, passons. 

Je ne reviendrai pas sur le concept de porte ouverte par un truc qui à l'air légitime pour d'autres chose plus proche de la censure pure et simple qu'autre chose qui suivront obligatoirement. En Allemagne ou ailleurs. 

Je rajouterai plutôt que les type du marketing doivent se frotter les mains si des types ont cru au concept de "réel" et de "simulation de combat". La grande mannette l'a dit : les jeux n'ont rien à voir avec la guerre. Ils ne s'en approchent même pas. Et heureusement.
En dernière analyse on tue des pixels à forme humaine, on ne dirige pas en temps réel un robot-soldat en irak ou ailleurs en train de tuer des civils. Et si il n'y a pas de conséquences aux actions de l'avatar, c'est peut être parce que les développeurs eux même savent très bien que leur jeu est tellement éloigné de la réalité qu'appliquer des conventions (si peu appliqué dans la guerre de tout les jours soit dit en passant) seraient complètement ridicule. Enfin dans Farcry2 on tue des armées entières de guérilleros/rebelles/mecs armés et agressifs tout seul. Tout seul. On s'enlève les balles des membres à la pince. On marche sur un medkit qui recharge une barre de vie. Mais on devrait s'offusquer d'incarner un mercenaire? (qui d'ailleurs en trois lignes de background peut habilement se retrouver dans l'habit d'un agent secret ou d'un commando, ou même d'un soldat en quête de vengeance mode hollywood, ce que ni chagrine personne quand des films du genre sortent)

Y'a que moi ou j'ai l'impression qu'on marche sur la tête là?

----------


## Lapinaute

> Je songeais aussi à la vertu hautement pédagogique que pourrait avoir un jeu de guerre dans lequel chaque violation du DIH déclencherait un signal avec rappel de la règle et demade de confirmation de l'ordre illégal.


Le concept est sympa si on y ajoute le "pas vu, pas pris"

----------

